# what would this buck score



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i am kinda interested. I won't have a chance at him this year b/c the land is being lease but i got the pic before i knew it was going to be leased. just interested what i missed out on


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

High 130s.


----------



## ando_31 (Sep 15, 2009)

agree, mid to high 130s


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

He's got some age on him also look at the body on that bugger! Hope you can get him, he's got some good mass as well.
140ish.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

137 7/8 is my guess.

Let us know, when you get him!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ugh, salt in the wound fellas... This is one of the bucks he got a pic of off the private land he just lost...


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

140 1/2!!


----------



## Feather Freeks 2 (Jan 13, 2009)

he's got some mass, about 17-18" spread, good tine length. i would say around 140.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

120 net


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

no good at scoring but if he wandered by my stand my harness would get tested id be shakin so bad!!


----------

